# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Air Asia tung vé máy bay đi Perth 159 USD

## vietmyair01

*Air Asia tung vé máy bay đi Perth 159 USD*
ve may bay di perth
Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ vừa mới cập nhật được chương trình khuyến mãi từ hãng hàng không Air Asia đó chính là việc Air Asia bán vé máy bay đi Perth và Gold Coast chỉ với 159 USD Sài Gòn đi Adelaide chỉ với 169 USD trong tuần này vào khoảng thời gian từ 06/01/2014 đến 30/04/2014. Mức giá vé này theo Việt Mỹ thấy đó chính là giá vé rẻ có ngày bay trong dịp Tết Nguyên Đán sắp tới luôn đó các bạn.


*Air Asia bán vé máy bay đi Perth giá rẻ*Các bạn chú ý thời gian khởi hành cho chuyến bay khuyến mãi của Air Asia là từ bây giờ đến 24/11/2013, lưu ý thời gian đặt vé và thời gian khởi hành để lên kế hoạch chi tiết cho chuyến du lịch bạn nhé, các bạn nên đặt vé càng sớm càng tốt bởi vì hãng Air Asia thường chỉ có các chương trình khuyến mãi diễn ra chỉ trong vòng một tuần ngắn ngủi, vì thế nếu có kế hoạch du lịch đến đến các đại điểm trên thì mau mau liên hệ phòng vé máy bay Việt Mỹ đặt vé máy bay khuyến mãi giá rẻ của Air Asia liền nhé.

Mau liên hệ đặt vé máy bay đang được khuyến mãi có giá vé chỉ từ 159 USD của hãng Air Asia tại văn phòng phòng vé Việt Mỹ ngay bây giờ để sở hữu cho mình tấm vé giá rẻ đi du lịch đến Perth, Gold Coast và Adelaide cùng Air Asia.

Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé khuyến mãi Air Asia:

0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937
Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ
Địa chỉ: 52 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, P.Tây Thạnh, Q Tân Phú
Yahoo/Sky: vemaybayvietmy, vietmyair, vietmyair01, vietmyair02
Điện thoại : 08)38909936/ 37 - 0915 699 901 - 0915 699 971
Website:www.phongvevietmy.com
Đại lý chính thức Lion Air & Tiger Air Tại Việt Nam

----------

